
The Truth About Building With Glass - jamesbritt
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3031286/on-the-willis-tower-the-truth-about-building-with-glass
======
iancarroll
I was with a tour group right before this happened. The group of people is
blaming me as I made a show of jumping on it to prove its integrity. Hopefully
I didn't, uh, encourage the breaking...

(Here's me jumping on it an hour before:
[http://imgur.com/kk1DTht](http://imgur.com/kk1DTht))

~~~
zacinbusiness
Actually, you may have proved exactly how safe it is by damaging the
protective layer and leaving the main glass unharmed.

------
tieistoowhite
An article about what sounds like a very cool thing. Its architect describes
it "as a peaceful, meditative place." I found the cover photo inappropriate,
though.

~~~
pekk
Inappropriate how?

------
ChuckMcM
I admit it would freak me out to have the glass start cracking as I was
standing on it. It really is an awesome view though, we stopped by on our last
Chicago visit and you can't really help but clinch up a bit. Recommended if
you're travelling.

~~~
jamesbritt
When I was in Toronto some years ago I visited the CN Tower, which has a
glass-floor observation area.

[http://www.cntower.ca/en-ca/plan-your-
visit/attractions/glas...](http://www.cntower.ca/en-ca/plan-your-
visit/attractions/glass-floor.html)

The conflict between what my eyes were telling my brain and what I otherwise
believed to be true was quite enlightening.

I guess it's the neocortex arguing with the reptilian brain.

------
agapos
The only thing I find to be strange: why there isn't a small metal plate with
this written on it, just to make sure people won't panic when this happens?

edit: something like this "The top layer of glass is used to protect the rest
from scratches and wear of use. The covering glass is designed to crack at
it's end-of-life, but this will not effect the integrity of the structure."

------
webhat
I was fooled this would be an article about building apps for Google Glass. :)

